# Arctic cat lift kit



## Sstracener33 (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a 06 arctic cat 500, i wanna put a 4" lift on it, were is tge best place to get a full lift kit??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MTI or catvos


----------



## John Edwards (Apr 20, 2015)

Never used Catvos but I've bought a lot of stuff from MTI. Never disappointed.


----------



## dragdad (Nov 13, 2014)

Also, consider that the catvos 3" lift uses stock axles, but when you jump to the 4", the cost jumps astronomically because they have to be extended. Just a thought.


----------

